# Must Try Cookie Recipe,Just in time for the holidays!!



## Guts (Dec 15, 2005)

Must Try Cookie Recipe!
Jose Cuervo Cookies. Just in time for the holidays!!

1 cup of water
1 tsp baking soda
1 cup of sugar
1 tsp salt
1 cup of brown sugar
1 cup lemon juice
4 large eggs
1 cup nuts
2 cups of dried fruit
1 bottle Jose Cuervo Tequila

Sample the Cuervo to check quality.
Take a large bowl, check the Cuervo again, to be sure it is of the
highest
quality - pour one level cup and drink.

Turn on the electric mixer...Beat one cup of butter in a large fluffy
bowl.
Add one teaspoon of sugar...Beat again.
At this point it's best to make sure the Cuervo is still OK, try
another cup ..just in case.

Turn off the mixerer thingy. Break 2 leggs and add to the bowl and
chuck in the cup of dried fruit, Pick the frigging fruit off
floor... Mix on the turner.

If the fried druit gets stuck in the beaterers just pry it loose with a
drewscriver.
Sample the Cuervo to check for tonsisticity.
Next, sift two cups of salt.or something.
Who giveshz a sheet.

Check the Jose Cuervo. Now shift the lemon juice and strain your nuts.
Add one table.
Add a spoon of sugar, or somefink. Whateveryou can find.
Greash the oven.
Turn the cake tin 360 degrees and try not to fall over.
Don't forget to beat off the turner.

Finally, throw the bowl through the window, finish the Cose Juervo and
make sure to put the stove in the dishwasher.

 

​


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 15, 2005)

Lol, at first I thought you had perhaps missed the cookie area of the forum, but quickly caught on - thats cute...Like they say, it's always five-o-clock somewhere


----------



## shannon in KS (Dec 15, 2005)

very funny!!!  I've had a few evenings like those where I don't quite remember how I safely cooked dinner!!!


----------



## Raven (Dec 15, 2005)

I followed this recipe one year and by the end of it, I felt sorry for the worm so I decided to keep it as a pet and dropped it in the fishbowl.

The next morning, the worm was gone, the floor was wet and the goldfish was passed out in the toilet.


Merry Christmas and remember, DONT EAT THE WORM!  

~ Raven ~


----------



## 240brickman (Dec 16, 2005)

uuugh,  my goodness....

can anyone tell me what happened last night?  All I remember  is I was trying this recipe......

 


--J


----------



## pdswife (Dec 16, 2005)

Have you guys heard the new song  "TEQUILLA MAKES HER CLOTHES FALL OFF"???


SHE SAID i'M GOING OUT WITH MY GIRLFRIENDS
MAGUARITAS AT THE HOLIDAY INN
OH MERCY...MY ONLY THOUGHT
WAS TEQUILA MAKES HER CLOTHES FALL OFF

I TOLD HER PUT AN EXTRA LAYER ON
I KNOW WHAT HAPPENS WHEN SHE DRINKS PATRON
HER CLOSETS MISSING HALF THE THINGS SHE BOUGHT 
TEQUILA MAKES HER CLOTHES FALL OFF

CH....SHE'LL START BY KICKING OUT OF HER SHOES 
LOSE AN EARRING IN HER DRINK
LEAVE HER JACKET IN THE BATH ROOM STALL
DROP A CONTACT DOWN THE SINK

THEM PANTYHOSE AIN'T GONNA LAST TOO LONG 
IF THE D J PUTS BON JOVI ON
SHE MIGHT COME HOME IN A TABLECLOTH
TEQUILA MAKES HER CLOTHES FALL OFF

SOLO

SHE CAN HANDLE ANY CHAMPAIGNE  BRUNCH
BRIDAL SHOWER WITH BACARDI PUNCH
JELLO SHOOTERS FULL OF SMIRNOFF... BUT TEQUILA MAKES HER CLOTHES FALL OFF

CHORUS

SHE DON'T MEAN NOTHING 
SHE'S JUST HAVING FUN
TOMORROW SHE'LL SAY 
OH WHAT HAVE I DONE
HER FRIENDS WILL JOKE ABOUT THE STUFF SHE LOST
CAUSE TEQUILA MAKES HER CLOTHES FALL OFF



Joe Nichols sings it.   Makes me laugh 
every time I hear it.  NOT that I have anything
in comon with the girl in the song.  Nope, not me.  I'm innocent!  LOL!


----------



## mudbug (Dec 17, 2005)

I've heard it and love it, pds.  sounds like me in my earlier days.


----------



## Barbara L (Dec 17, 2005)

I LOVE that song pds!!!

 Barbara


----------

